# A copper teaser



## skiprat

*A copper teaser - Done*

Hi all,
Wanted to try something new and these are the progress pics so far.
It consists of two 16mm threaded studs, a piece of Emerald Green pr ( from you know who:wink: ), one spare brass tube from an unkown kit and a length of 7mm brass tube from a hobby shop.

The pics show the parts so far and a dry fit of the cap. Before I glue up the cap, I'll heat it up and clamp it to ensure a perfect fit between the copper and pr. I'll glue it when it's cooled down.
The brass tube is plugged completely with a piece of acrylic ( not pr)
This is then drilled and tapped.

Hopefully I'll be able to finish it tomorrow:biggrin:


----------



## DCBluesman

I hate when you do this!  I have a feeling I'm going to love this!  (Talk about bi-polar.)


----------



## NewLondon88

Do you learn this stuff in the womb on your home planet?


----------



## BRobbins629

Frankenstein lives - who knew he was hiding in Wales.


----------



## johnnycnc

Is it tomorrow yet?, 'cause I'm looking forward to seeing this one done!


----------



## altaciii

There you go again, Sir..er master...er... your highness???  ( how does one address a god? )  I can't wait to see the final creation.


----------



## wdcav1952

Looking good, Steven!!  I'm glad you took my advice about the threading. :wink:

Are you sure that is going to be a pen???????:befuddled:


----------



## btboone

Maybe an electrical device.


----------



## Jgrden

btboone said:


> Maybe an electrical device.



How do you cut titanium on the lathe?  I did one pen and it took me a week.


----------



## btboone

It's all about the lathe. :wink:


----------



## Woodlvr

OK it is TOMORROW, where is it?:tongue::wink: I would like to have 1/8th of your creativity skills. Cannot wait to see your new creation. SHOWOFF:wink::biggrin: (OOPS is my jealousy showing?)


----------



## altaciii

I'm with Mike.   Where's the beef?  I searched all the posts and still no final picture.  For the life of me, I couldn't see what you see in those pieces.  I turned the pics upside down and sideways and still no idea of what you see and where its going.  They say a sculpture can look at a piece of granite and see a form in it.  A wood carver can look at a piece of wood and see something in it.  What do you see when you walk through Lowes or home depot?


----------



## NewLondon88

I'm with Mike and Alex.

DON'T MAKE US COME OVER THERE, MISTER!! :tongue:

__________________________________________________
Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're
going to get until you pick one up and find that someone
already bit half of it off and put it back in the box.


----------



## skiprat

Geesh!!!! patience, patience!!!!:biggrin: It's only a ......... pen:tongue:

It's finished at last, but it didn't give up without a struggle. Everything that could go wrong did. I remade the body as it blew up when I got distracted for a nanosecond. 

I was going to do the same angle thing in the nib, but thought that it was too short and would look too busy.
The hardest part was holding it while I turned it as the angled end meant I couldn't use the tailstock. The taper in the body was done ONLY with sandpaper:biggrin:

I like it and hope you guys do too:biggrin:


----------



## Constant Laubscher

Great pen! well done boet!


----------



## kirkfranks

I like it.  Well done.


----------



## johnnycnc

Nice work, Skip!
The colors go good together,and the design is pretty classy too.
Your skills are awesome!
Thanks for sharing it with us.:biggrin:


----------



## igran7

Simply Beautiful Skip!  When I grow up, I wanna be just like you!!!!


----------



## ldb2000

Geeze Skippy , you are making it harder to steal .... eerrr ... learn from your work :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:
Oh by the way , Beautiful pen


----------



## RichB

That is a beautiful thing of beauty.  What an artistic imagination to come up with it.  Just plain sharp!  It is so great I can't come up with the right words for it.  Thanks


----------



## Woodlvr

FANTASTIC  WORK. I cannot see how you come up with these beautiful creations, but you create awesome pens.


----------



## Stick Rounder

*WOW! *That is amazing.  Beautiful Pen!


----------



## NewLondon88

Unreal ... I can only shake my head.

.. the mind wobbles..


----------



## bitshird

Steven, Sir my hat's off to you, that is an outstanding pen, great design and execution, I absolutely hate machining copper, and you did it so beautifully.


----------



## Jim15

You are amazing, beautiful, beautiful work.


----------



## altaciii

Like I said before, "I couldn't see the final product by just looking at the pieces."  What a wonderful job.  The master has struck again.  Steve one day I hope to come up with some ideas of my own and create masterpieces such as this.  GREAT JOB.


----------



## mitchm

Steve, another awesome creation!!! Stunning and "moerse mooi"!!! Someday I need to trek up north and bring you a Castle and Boerie so that I can breathe some of that creative air you have somewhere up there.....hopefully you can give me some in a bottle to take doen south again!!  :biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni

Exquisite work and a simple classic design.  I am amazed by your creations.


----------



## amosfella

That is AWESOME, dude.  Keep it up.  you're doing great.


----------



## izaks

This is what happens when creativity and skill are put together... really like it!

Izaks


----------



## skiprat

Thanks:biggrin: You guys are good for my ego:redface:


This next bit is particularly for Butch. 'IF' you want to get a more slender taper in your nib. And I'm certainly not dissing your work:biggrin:
Here's a pic of the nib before being cut off the stock. It has 4 holes drilled in it. First, I drill a 2.5mm as deep as possible from one end. Then after some sketching out and measuring, I drill a 3mm, then 4mm ( for spring )then 6mm (6.9mm if using a brass tube) in the other end.
I find that drilling the small 2.5mm blind hole first is important. More often than not, I break the bit if doing a through hole, esp in steel. :wink:

The last pic is an easy way to accurately thread the parts using taps and dies in the lathe. ( Lathe OFF of course) I learnt this trick from Steve Bedair's site. You can do it on just about any lathe, metal or wood. 
Simply fully extend the tailstock quill so it spins freely. Some wood lathes, you'd just remove the screw that stops it from turning.
It doesn't matter which way round you hold the tool/material.

I wear a pair of rubber gardening gloves and then hold one chuck in each hand and just go for it. Clear and 'break' the shavings about every quarter turn. Lots of WD40 or oil
I think using Tommy bars ( or chuck keys ) for leverage is a bad idea for small fine threads :biggrin::wink: 

Thanks again for the nice comments


----------



## ldb2000

Thanks Steven . On rollerball and some ballpoint nibs I make a smoother longer taper like this pen 



 but on some ballpoint nibs I like the more blunt look , it makes it look a little more interesting to my crooked eyes . I work the other way around though . First I turn the tennon that will go into the lower tube , then I drill the spring pocket hole then the hole for the refill point from the end of the bar stock , then I turn the shape of the nib so I can polish the larger diameter that will be against the collet chuck , then I part it off the bar stock and polish the very tip last (I hold it by the tennon that goes into the lower tube) , on the wood lathe I find it easier to do it this way with the Brass and Aluminum . It sounds a little confusing but it is easier for me this way . I will let you know if it works on the metal lathe when I start playing with harder metals . But thanks for the tips . I can use all the help I can get .

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=6164


----------



## furini

Skip
all the words have been used but that is a fantastic pen - definitely something to aspire to!
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## broitblat

Another outstanding creation!

  -Barry


----------



## workinforwood

Wow Steve...that's a real sweet pen indeed!  "Smashing"  I guess would be the proper English term.  congrats!


----------



## skiprat

workinforwood said:


> Wow Steve...that's a real sweet pen indeed! "Smashing" I guess would be the proper English term. congrats!


 

:biggrin::biggrin:
Jeff, the correct English phrase is;
' I say old chap, that is rather spiffing what'  Or so I'm told:biggrin:


----------



## el_d

Very Impresive Steve, but thats all I've seen from you.... Very Nice!


----------



## Stevej72

Wow! Steven, another awesome pen.


----------



## NewLondon88

skiprat said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:
> Jeff, the correct English phrase is;
> ' I say old chap, that is rather spiffing what'  Or so I'm told:biggrin:



oo. Good thing I didn't say something like "Cor blimey"


----------



## LouisQC

Wow is not the matching word.

Great design!!

How you come up with design like this is beyond me.  Bravo!


----------



## johncrane

ssssssssso!!!!!!!  very very nice Stev.:biggrin:


----------



## Roy99664

Another amazing creation! Don't know how you do it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jack barnes

Seven, we're planning a trip to Wales next year and if I find out where you live I'd be tempted to stop by and borrow one of your amazing  creations and forget to return it.

Jack


----------



## altaciii

Just like the energizer bunny YOU KEEP GOING AND GOING AND GOING. 
When will the torture stop.  Another *GREAT* creation by the master!  Beautiful work and design.  I hope to one day be half as great.  I can't think of enough accolades.


----------



## VisExp

That's a beauty Steven.  The colors look awesome together.


----------



## desertyellow

I'm not worthy!
Awesome!


----------



## Bugware

Hi Steve

Very nice! Have you priced it up for sale or are you planning to keep it as a talking point?

Looking to start threading once I have some taps. Any great tips for a first timer?


Neil.


----------



## Jgrden

skiprat said:


> Geesh!!!! patience, patience!!!!:biggrin: It's only a ......... pen:tongue:
> 
> It's finished at last, but it didn't give up without a struggle. Everything that could go wrong did. I remade the body as it blew up when I got distracted for a nanosecond.
> 
> I was going to do the same angle thing in the nib, but thought that it was too short and would look too busy.
> The hardest part was holding it while I turned it as the angled end meant I couldn't use the tailstock. The taper in the body was done ONLY with sandpaper:biggrin:
> 
> I like it and hope you guys do too:biggrin:


Absolutely amazing.


----------



## bracky1

My favourite pen, I know the maker prefers his "rats tale" and the concept and execution of that one was superb but I love the jewel like quality of this one.


----------



## Ozzy

Beautiful pen. You are a true innovator.


----------



## darrylm

that is a pretty freaking amazing creation. my hats off to you sir!


----------



## desertyellow

You are too much.
Awesome!


----------

